

Djb et al: RSA factorization in the real world (Stream) - revelation
http://saal1.rtmp.29c3.fem-net.de/?a

======
revelation
See
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/events/5275.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2012/Fahrplan/events/5275.en.html)

